
Gladwell: In 50 years, people will forget Steve Jobs - SonicSoul
http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/08/tech/innovation/gladwell-jobs-gates/index.html
======
kls
I disagree with this summation for one reason, both he and Gates are tied to
the dawn on the PC revolution as such their personal history is intertwined
with an important time in human history. Much like those whose history is tied
to the renascence. I think they will be remembered because of their being
anchored to an important time, much as Ford is remembered for being anchored
to the industrial revolution. One cannot negate the surrounding macro history
when taking into account how history will favor the micro actors in that time.

------
kjhughes
_"We need to be clear when we venerate entrepreneurs what we are venerating,"
Gladwell said in Toronto. "They are not moral leaders. If they were moral
leaders, they wouldn't be great businessmen."_

While entrepreneurs may not necessarily be moral leaders, I disagree with the
implication that a great businessmen cannot also be a moral leader.

------
mehrzad
Someone says something radical about tech, it makes big tech news on every
blog. Rinse, repeat.

